# Lowes has things I never knew I needed



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Such as:

4" x 2' Sch 40 DWV nipples $5.97 each :laughing:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Traps with built in AAV: :blink:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Pex fittings that resemble cable TV splitters::blink:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Mulleted men with crappy t-shirts carrying a combination of galvanized, PVC, CPVC, and brass fittings. Attempting to screw the whole conglomoration together:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Those can actually be quite handy, they are just to expensive.



ILPlumber said:


> Pex fittings that resemble cable TV splitters::blink:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

We have a DIY/hack "plumber" that frequents our local blowes who also happens to be a drag queen........A really scruffy manly looking drag queen with blonde pig tails and short shorts.



ILPlumber said:


> Mulleted men with crappy t-shirts carrying a combination of galvanized, PVC, CPVC, and brass fittings. Attempting to screw the whole conglomoration together:


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> Pex fittings that resemble cable TV splitters::blink:


I picked up a number of those once. They were on clearance for less than a 3/4" x 1/2" tee. 

I used a couple. They made it hard to do a neat job. So i sold the rest on eBay.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> Mulleted men with crappy t-shirts carrying a combination of galvanized, PVC, CPVC, and brass fittings. Attempting to screw the whole conglomoration together:


Hey, tell my assistant I am still waiting for that left handed pipe wrench!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Protech said:


> We have a DIY/hack "plumber" that frequents our local blowes who also happens to be a drag queen........A really scruffy manly looking drag queen with blonde pig tails and short shorts...
> 
> Those can actually be quite handy, they are just to expensive


Did he say what I thought he said?
:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:

I couldn't resist...

I personally have never used Zurn Q-Pex fittings.
I don't know why anyone would.

I like watching mullet man then take his whole conglomeration of parts and stick it into a Gatorbite fitting screwed on the display....

Oops Gatorbites don't release like Sharkbites do...

Now all mulletman's parts are permanently attached to the Gatorbite display....:laughing:


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

Redwood said:


> I personally have never used Zurn Q-Pex fittings.



When you buy them dirt cheap, they are perfect for manifolds to test tubing in floors.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

22rifle said:


> When you buy them dirt cheap, they are perfect for manifolds to test tubing in floors.


I suppose but just having them around they might get mixed in with the good stuff and next thing you know....


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I currently have jobs done with said fittings that are more than ten years old but I'm not going to keep beating a dead horse. I don't use zurn anymore because I've found a lower cost supplier so I don't know why I bother defending them.


----------



## gusty60 (Oct 21, 2008)

Redwood said:


> Did he say what I thought he said?
> :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> I couldn't resist...
> ...


 LMFAO:laughing:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Redwood said:


> Did he say what I thought he said?
> :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> I couldn't resist...
> ...


There is a pic of that very thing around here somewhere. I'll look later. Gotta go give the dog a haircut


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> There is a pic of that very thing around here somewhere. I'll look later. Gotta go give the dog a haircut



http://www.plumbingzone.com/f2/so-im-walking-down-plumbing-isle-blowes-856/

???


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

"freekin priceless!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> Mulleted men with crappy t-shirts carrying a combination of galvanized, PVC, CPVC, and brass fittings. Attempting to screw the whole conglomoration together:


The worst part for me about going into lowes is seeing the people staring at fittings that thaey have NO IDEA how to use. *WHY do people insist on DIY when they have no concept of what they are doing? * If you helped out as plumber for a summer and have AT LEAST SOME experience, then I can understand trying to DIY. *But the idiot homeowners whose sole purpose is to cheap out and avoid calling a plumber, even though they don't now sh!t...they make me mad.*:furious:
The random guy holding cpvc, pvc and sharkbites and staring at them profundly....I see that guy (or gal) EVERY time I walk in that place. I always think to myself: they'll eventually have to call a plumber anyway after it leaks all over the place...oh well.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

You’re wrong. They will glue that cpvc coupling onto a pex line and it will hold for a year or two. Just long enough for them to sell the place to an unsuspecting homeowner. The new guy gets to pay an insurance deductible and we all get higher HO insurance rates to pay for that guy/gals stupidity. Yep, big box stores are great.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

service guy said:


> The worst part for me about going into lowes is seeing the people staring at fittings that thaey have NO IDEA how to use. *WHY do people insist on DIY when they have no concept of what they are doing? *If you helped out as plumber for a summer and have AT LEAST SOME experience, then I can understand trying to DIY. *But the idiot homeowners whose sole purpose is to cheap out and avoid calling a plumber, even though they don't now sh!t...they make me mad.*:furious:
> The random guy holding cpvc, pvc and sharkbites and staring at them profundly....I see that guy (or gal) EVERY time I walk in that place. I always think to myself: they'll eventually have to call a plumber anyway after it leaks all over the place...oh well.


Just hand them a card and say when that don't work call me. :laughing:


Plumber Jim


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

No, actually they can search other forums and find those that give free advice to the ho.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

I personally like the fittings with the solder already in them that Blowes sells. All you have to do is heat it up.:blink: I really hope people dont use those...


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Plumberman said:


> I personally like the fittings with the solder already in them that Blowes sells. All you have to do is heat it up.:blink: I really hope people dont use those...


Tried it once, dont like it at all. Maybe Billy Mays will have some use for it:laughing:


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Bill said:


> Tried it once, dont like it at all. Maybe Billy Mays will have some use for it:laughing:


I have to admit. I have used them ONCE on a tub spout. But I fluxed the male adapter and soldered it like a regular copper fitting because I didnt have any faith in it. It was late at night and they were closer. Soooo I had to try it.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> Such as:
> 
> 4" x 2' Sch 40 DWV nipples $5.97 each :laughing:


I'll need 3 boxes of those, and 52 couplings. (the 4' sticks won't fit in my Miata)!!!!!!!!!:no:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I'll need 3 boxes of those, and 52 couplings. (the 4' sticks won't fit in my Miata)!!!!!!!!!:no:


That just cracks me up Rockstar. Our rule is "If it fits in the dumpster, that's were it goes." If we didn't we would have a whole building full of scrap pieces.

I didn't realize there was a market for 2' pieces of PVC.

Back when I was a mean guy we would put one scrap piece of copper laying on top of a dumpster FULL of PVC scraps. All the bums would go through the entire thing looking for more copper. Oh those were the days.


----------

